# skittles.



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

What

the 

fuck

???


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

what is this in response too? i havent seen any bagging on bright colors, maybe stupid matching patterns.


----------



## toas797 (Jul 27, 2011)

I was looking through some old threads in fashion and they always made fun of anyone wearing bright colors.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Like ancient old? I really don't remember anything threads bashing bright colors. I've been on this site for four years and don't remember at anytime having a group of members bagging on neons. Those who don't like them probably don't do any photo slutting.


----------



## toas797 (Jul 27, 2011)

it was pretty ancient. And that's the whole reason I wear them, is for videos.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

yea im one to wear bright colors myself and havent had anyone ever say anything about it to me when i post pics and videos.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I guess you get the thread digger of the day award then.


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

i thought i was going to come in here and get some free skittles...

damn.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

here ya go, just start munching on the screen


----------

